# morning bird products



## Guest (Jan 24, 2013)

Morning Bird Products

I would like to use this website to buy some probiotics for my breeding birds as its alot cheaper then ladygouldianfinch.

Does this site look ok to you? When calculating the total cost of shipping it comes back as $0.00 which cant be right....................can it?

Please help vet this with me


----------



## Paul Dunham (Apr 1, 2010)

Howldaloom said:


> Morning Bird Products
> 
> I would like to use this website to buy some probiotics for my breeding birds as its alot cheaper then ladygouldianfinch.
> 
> ...


It's either a genuine mistake or a great way of getting your bank details.. If you use these sites watch out for scammers...


----------



## Paul Dunham (Apr 1, 2010)

I've just checked them out online.. They seem like a respectable company...


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2013)

Groovy! Thanks.

thinking about using probiotics on my birds. Anyone ever used them here?


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

I use Aviform Prolyte-C If I see any stress in my birds or they are getting over going light or eggbinding...but only for a week or two at a time.As a general tonic I don't waste money on fancy products I just dissolve some glucose in to the drinking water.

Aviform *>*Cage & Aviary Products


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2013)

I had an outbreak of air sack mites from buying birds from another breeder. 

So after treating with scatt and will be treating with poultry shield i want to ensure my birds are in good health before they go down to nest in spring.

I was recommend the probiotics from another breeder who stated that the chicks grow VERY fast whilt being fed it and the health of the parents was really noticeable.

I would like to feed probiotics and spirulina during breeding to increase health, stamina and try to help the parents cope with the stress of raising chicks.

Problems i have is finding a probiotic suitable that i can afford. Avi culture looks brill but it will cost me £55 just for 20oz. I have no idea how long it will last so i cannot really see if its worth the money. If it lasts 4 month then it will not be worth the costs but if it lasts a year or more then its more then do able.

Another is morning bird probiotic. This is about £35 pounds from america but the postage costs pump the price right up. 

So im trying to get hold of an alternative. But aparently the live multi strains are the ones most effective and a certain amount must be in eahc gram to mke it viable. 

The one i was recommend was by a guy in scotland but i have tried for 2 days solid to get hold of him to no avail. If an order was to go wrong then i wouldnt be able to get hold of him.

Its all about the research and im literally driving myself nuts with it :mad2:


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Check out the pigeon people...always cheaper than cage bird suppliers.I use poultry products against mites for the same reason.

DiatomPest


----------



## Paul Dunham (Apr 1, 2010)

poohdog said:


> Check out the pigeon people...always cheaper than cage bird suppliers.I use poultry products against mites for the same reason.
> 
> DiatomPest


I agree... I used poultry and pigeon products for years... They worked just fine.. Unfortunately manufacturers/suppliers are trying to find more inventive ways of getting to the money in our pockets by targeting individual species or groups of animals.. I'm sure if they could sell you bottled water specifically for Zebra Finches at £5 a bottle they would do it!!! Now that's at thought??? They suckered people into buying bottled water for silly money when they could have got it out of the tap for nothing... Water for Zebra Finches might work... Remember you heard it here first!!


----------

